# Beautiful Sweet Luna needs a good home



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Apr 13 at 8:52 PM
Hi Tammy,
We're all well. Glad you're all doing good. Can't believe how time flies! Send some pics of Fergie and his hunting adventures! Luna's pups are 2 wks old today. I'll attach some pics I took today....all they do is sleep, eat and poop! Fortunately, Luna takes care of the last two!!
I kept a pup from one of Dawn's litters; Zuriah x Judah. Her name is Reddog Ranch Rocky Mtn Sweet Jasmine (Jazz) and she is 4 mos. old. She is very smart and very sweet, quick to learn and wants to please! When I tell her 'no', she sits back, cocks her head, and stops! I think she takes after Judah, cuz Zuriah was a stinker when she was little!! However, Zuriah is layed back and very sweet now! It's funny how our V's grow from stinkers, mischievous, etc. into wonderful adults! A good thing!! Sounds like Fergie takes after Luna! She is such a wonderful dog. The only thing negative about her is that she only tolerates*most of the time!) my other dogs. She gets very jealous. I'm retiring her and would like to find her a pet home....she'd be such a wonderful companion for someone who has no other pets! She's totally a people dog and loves kids.
Send some pics when you can,
Marilyn

Beautiful Luna is So.Ca. I was looking to adopt her when I was told it wouldn't work out with her and Pearl...and then we found out about Fergy, That was a surprise! Now she has had her Last litter of pups. 
If any one knows of some one who will love and care for Luna, I believe she is 6 yrs. old. 

PS I know Marilyn will be fussy about where she goes, and to whom...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like Luna would make a wonderful companion, in a one dog home. A good many of these jealous of other dog females, crave attention from their family. They love to interact with you, they just don't like to share the attention with other dogs. Some have no problems with other dogs away from their home.
My June has a bit of a jealous streak, that has to be kept in check. She is totally a people pleaser, but try's to be a attention hog. It only works for me because the other female dog of the house is very submissive, and June has had to learn that you don't get attention if you growl at another dog. Attention hogs hate to be sent to their place.
I understand her need to rehome Luna to keep the pack happy. Someone will be on cloud 9 to get such a people oriented dog.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely looking Luna....

Sure deserves a happy loving home 

Hobbsy


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is one of Luna's pups, I believe it will look exactly like her, because of the fold across her nose!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Quick question - do you know if Luna is good with cats? I have a friend who might be interested, but they have a cat.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I believe she is not good with other animals... I will pm an email


----------

